# New TC Pro Hunter Turkey Gun



## All_Buizness (Mar 19, 2006)

Howdie All,

Hey I just got a new TC Prohunter Turkey gun with a 24" turkey barrell. I'm wondering if anyone else out their has been hunting with one of these. If so maybe give me some insight on turkey loads and what not. I shot some 3" inch Winchester HV #4 the other day and the pattern even at 45 yards was really high? Did anyone have to move the sights around on this or simply just aim really low at the sight pic.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Buizness
I have a Encore with the Turkey barrell, I shoot 3" rems nitro turkey loads #5. Mine also shot High and left out to 45 yrds. I just moved my sight until she was on the money, I dumped a tom last year with mine.  hope the same for you this year, watch out if by chance you have any 3 1/2's around they will fit, and they will fire, what recoil

Flight


----------



## All_Buizness (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I just tried the #4 3"1/2 HV...WOW kicks like a mule. I was still high with these. I think I'll snipe the gobblers at 80 yards...haha!! Good luck


----------

